# Noise cancelling headphone recommendations?



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Anybody here have any recommendations to buy or avoid for noise cancelling headphones? Thanks!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Are these for mowing and working in the lawn?


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

That was my hope


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

For general all around use, I am a big fan of these

OontZ BudZ 2 Wireless Bluetooth Headphones : HD Sound & Bass, Sports Headset with All Day Comfort, Sweat Proof, Noise Canceling, Hands-Free Calls, by Cambridge SoundWorks https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KMS39JI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_VewLCbNTDVZXN

The price has gone down drastically since I bought them. But the Soundworks engineers are very good.

For something more industrial, I use

Walker's Razor Quad Electronic Bluetooth Muff-Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06W576CHT/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_ohwLCb6JSRYFC


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

I use the electronic headphones usually used a gun ranges. Works like a charm.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Lots of opinions on the subject here, too.


----------



## mak474 (Mar 15, 2019)

@tcorbitt20 I work in a building where we manufacture aircraft assemblies. So drills, saws, rivet guns, etc.

When I want to not hear anything in the background, I use my 3M Worktunes w/ bluetooth. The quality of the drivers leaves something to be desired, however they cancel out almost all of the background noise. I can still hear my mower a little bit but mostly just hear my music.

When I'd rather not have the big earmuffs on and have the sides of my head not sweat I use my ISO Tunes Pro headphones. I usually mow the yard with these in. They don't block out quite as much as the 3M ones, so I hear the mower a bit more but the quality of the sound from the drivers is phenomenal. Crisp bass, high highs and perfect mids. I've flown with these too and you can't hear a thing but your music. They come w/ foam and the rubber style ear plugs, The foam ones I think drown out more noise than the rubber ones, but still having your ear lobes exposed I think its what causes you to be able to hear more background noise.

With either of these people will walk up to you and could be screaming trying to get your attention and if you have them all the way up your probably not going to hear them while in the middle of a song. Most of the guys in our office use the 3M ones and we have to tap on someones shoulder to get their attention.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/3M-WorkTunes-Connect-Hearing-Protector-with-Bluetooth-Technology-Built-In-Rechargeable-Battery-Audio-Voice-Assist/402823314?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&adid=22222222227094949812&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=213881999716&wl4=aud-566049426705la-345214180440&wl5=1020613&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=8175035&wl11=online&wl12=402823314&wl13=&veh=sem&gclid=CjwKCAjw-OHkBRBkEiwAoOZqlxim6o1fD6J9p4wSSRWB3O8YWuZ9J_s20hC9Hn1Vf6jYqq4yykwAZxoCff8QAvD_BwE

https://isotunesaudio.com/products/isotunes-pro


----------



## Kimoda (Apr 21, 2020)

dfw_pilot said:


> Lots of opinions on the subject here, too.


Yes, plenty of opinions. Thanks a lot!


----------

